# pics of new bassoon!



## corpsegrinder72

in the case








assembled








bell

these were taken with a nikon coolpix s200


----------



## david johnson

christmas present?
what's the first thing you'll play on it?

dj


----------



## Harmonie

Ooh a Schreiber! I have a friend that would be _very_ envious of the fact that you have one of those!

Looks really pretty! How does it play? and yeah if that's a Christmas present, wow.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

first thing ill play, well, the first thing i played was an F. to try it out. familiar with the standard of excellence series? concquered book one in three days. i feel accomplished.


----------



## Tré

Hahaha.

Well what's the first piece you'll crank out on it?


----------



## corpsegrinder72

meh, won't be 'cranking out' pieces anytime soon. still learning how to play. i mean, i can play stuff, im just limited. i need a while to get a little better.


----------



## Tré

*Cool.*

I understand. How did you decide on the bassoon? It's a very unique instrument (as is every instrument for that matter).


----------



## corpsegrinder72

well, ive wanted to play bassoon and french horn for a long while. when i started playing in the school band, the diretor would allow me french horn, and we didnt have a bassoon, so after a few instrumental changes i ended up on tuba, where i still am. but, my current band directors going to let me play bassoon for concert season. so, here i am. tubas getting quite boring.


----------



## Tré

LOL

I'd imagine. I play Bb/F Horn and it's quite the contrary!

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## corpsegrinder72

if i ever acquired a horn id learn how to play. thats how i learned a lot of the instruments i play. found one at a price that was too good to pass up.


----------



## Guest

I have a beautiful CD of music for Harp and French Bassoon from composers such as Dauprat, Boieldieu, Nadermab, Labarre, Debussy and Saint-Saens
With Luc Loubry on Basson.

The French Bassoon [Buffet] has a very attractive and unique sound but I would guess that it is harder to play [I am not a Bassoonist] .


----------



## corpsegrinder72

i dont think its neccesarrily harder to play, it just has a different key system.


----------



## Handel

Nice bassoon.

A good piece for bassoonist... (kind of...  )


----------



## tenor02

oh wow im very envious...makes me wish i could play again


----------



## corpsegrinder72

Handel said:


> Nice bassoon.
> 
> A good piece for bassoonist... (kind of...  )


ha, maybe for someone who played baroque bassoon.


----------



## Patriarch K

Nice! where did you buy it?


----------



## corpsegrinder72

local music store


----------

